# Ferocious jaws of death!



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Bestbullysticks*

I would give Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick a try! I prefer their 12" thick Jumbos for my Spoo. Odor Free works really well for indoors! They last a long time and clean teeth beautifully. (Discard them about 3-4" left). If you sign up for email specials, you will receive good discounts. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I give Storm Dentastix as well as bully sticks to chew... The dentastix are finished the same day, but the bully sticks last for weeks... Storm plays with his dentastix for at least half an hour, by throwing it and chasing it... He'll then eat it, which takes 10-15 minutes... I get the small ones, as Storm is a mini...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd brush with an enzyme toothpaste, as well as chews and raw bones (nothing too hard if he is such a power chewer), especially as he is showing signs of tartar. I've also found PlaqueOff helpful for discouraging and softening tartar.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I would suggest brushing your poodle's teeth daily. Chagall actually likes having his brushed. I've been doing it since he's a pup. If the dental chews you're giving Storm are being swallowed whole, or eaten so quickly, I doubt they're doing their intended job of scrubbing the teeth. I give Chagall bullysticks, which he just loves gnawing on. You might find this video helpful.:brushteeth:
How to Brush Your Dog's Teeth (Canine Dental) - VetVid Episode 007 - YouTube


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I would suggest brushing your poodle's teeth daily. Chagall actually likes having his brushed. I've been doing it since he's a pup. If the dental chews you're giving Storm are being swallowed whole, or eaten so quickly, I doubt they're doing their intended job of scrubbing the teeth. I give Chagall bullysticks, which he just loves gnawing on. You might find this video helpful.:brushteeth:
> How to Brush Your Dog's Teeth (Canine Dental) - VetVid Episode 007 - YouTube


Thank you for linking that video. I thought brushing a dog's teeth was a lot more complicated!


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I have given him a bully stick--although as a treat, not for his teeth. He selected it himself at the pet store and I felt obligated to buy it since he had it half chewed already  He chewed it up pretty quick. I will look for some thicker ones and hope they take a bit longer for him to work on.

He has an antler that he has had laying around for a few months. It has major chew marks in it and gnawed ends, but he can't seem to get the better of it yet. Heh heh, I can hear him dragging it across the kitchen foor just now. It is obviously not doing the job though.

I am going to try the brushing and see you that works out.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

That was a very helpful video. Thanks! I was using a water additive, but I ran out of that. I should go and pick up some more.

I have been cringing at that thought of poultry or fish toothpaste though. I know that the dogs love that taste, but omg who wants minty salmon breath!! :-D


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> I have been cringing at that thought of poultry or fish toothpaste though. I know that the dogs love that taste, but omg who wants minty salmon breath!! :-D


haha! Those toothpastes don't stink like you'd think, I promise! But be forewarned; do _not_ make the mistake of tasting them yourself,_ blech! _:biggrin:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

When I was at a dog show Pedigree had a booth set up. They were giving out free samples. I got a few samples of Jumbones. The woman at the booth suggested I cut it into sections and freeze them. I did this and it really made the Jumbone last longer, although as it melted it got a bit gooey. Plus they really enjoy gnawing on them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> haha! Those toothpastes don't stink like you'd think, I promise! But be forewarned; do _not_ make the mistake of tasting them yourself,_ blech! _:biggrin:


You are funny Chagall's Mom!

Be glad he likes to chew. I give bullies and tracea for hard chews. At first he will go through a lot but it does slow down. I also give raw chicken bones and brush daily. I tried lots of dental chews with my Aussie and put an additive in his water and brushed his teeth about once a week but all of that did not do the job. One I started giving him raw bones his teeth improved dramatically and quickly. I am determined to do a better job with Swiz so now I brush daily. I have a dental pick too but have not really needed it. I just use it nice in a while so he stays use to it.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning PlaqueOff! I'm always looking for all natural products so looked it up and it's available here. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought a huuuuge bully stick. It was about 5 feet long and Jasper has been gnawing on it for a week or more. As I said in another thread, however, he drags it everywhere, including my bed. Everything, including me, smells like beef jerky.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The bully sticks can be put in a kong toy like the picture. That's what I do so Lou doesn't swallow it. It has to be a tight fit, sometimes I put 2 bully sticks in. her teeth are very white. I give her 1 bully stick every 3-4 days or so, she can eat half a bully stick in a day (approximately) and I hold it for her and make sure she chews with all teeth including front ones, she pulls one it with front teeth often, seems to work very well 

Ps. It costs me 8-9 dollars per bully stick here, it's almost like taking Lou to a steak house every day hahahahahah But she loves it and it keeps her busy for a long time so she can give me a little break LOL

and I also brush her teeth now, started 2 weeks ago (she is almost 1 year old).
She lets me, Lou is the coolest dog ever, I can do whatevr I want, Lift her legs, hold her paws, shove my fingers in her mouth, she doesnt mind it, so it's not hard to brush her teeth, she does lick the tooth paste a lot though


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I also give her these crunchy greasy pig ears. 1/3 of an ear per day, skipping some days.. I dont know if helps with her teeth being white or not though 
I know it sounds like a lot of extra calories, but I do skip days and she eats her food normally and the vet says her weight is nearly perfect for a poodle her size, I hope she is right  
I usually give these to her as a treat after I brush her
Ps. These ears can cause diarrhea in some dogs. Its very rich. I started with small ammounts








I

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

